# Fish's IM Contest '06 Journal (cutter): Samson Jr.'s revenge...



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome one and all to my 10 weeks of the most dedicated, focused dieting and training I have ever done. In these 10 weeks, I intend to make up for all the lost time (and regained pounds) that I squandered. The mission is simple: eliminate the greatest amount of bodyfat, while still retaining the most amount of muscle, in 10 weeks time.

Plan of attack.

Diet: Twin Peak's Carb cycling.

The only modifications are my pre and post workout meal, which will consist of  1 scoop of whey and 1/3 of a cup of oats, and will be taken every weightlifting day, regardless of day in my carb cycle. 

Weight Training: Poorly modified HIT program.

I quickly ditched the HI-PRRS program I had in the works, as I am one lazy fool. I am short for time at the moment, and will go into the details later.

SPLIT=
day 1(either monday or tuesday) back/delts/tris
day 2(wed. or thurs.) legs/low back/abs 
day 3(fri. or sat.) chest/traps/biceps

Cardio: Deciding whether I will do HIIT 20-25 mins all days not lifting (save for sundays) or 30-40 mins of standard cardio, or a mix of both.

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to keep me on track.

That is all


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

I shall choose the Mission my Friend, Go Get 'em Brother Fish!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

You asked for it !  

We'll be watching you


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

I dunno, it's hard to keep track of someone who only shows up every couple of weeks...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, Pylon.

You're a doodoo head!  

Lol, THANKS GUYS!!!!!

Here's yesterday's workout

lat pulls (behind the head)
147.5*6 good feel!
147.5*2p3

BB rows
125*8
125*4p5

Single arm pulldowns
((Im pretty sure it says)) 57.5*6
57.5*3

DB rows
55*7 L +55*5 R
5 L+ 3 R

Lateral raises
15*3+20*5 (i finally figured out the perfect form for me, on these bad boys)
20*4

Smith front press
35's*8
35's*4 I liked these, really felt em in the front delts

Upright rows
25*8
25*5

face pulls
60*8
60*4p5

Tricep rope ext. (full extension, utilizing the rope)
40*8
40*3p4

french press
55*10
55* probably 6

single arm tri ext, palm up (pronated?)
15*9 for both
15*5

WOW, triceps are truly fried after this w/o. The lats could have been hit harder, I need a more solid finishing movement for them. Im also gonna start doing front pulldowns, instead of behind the head. Maaaaaaybe straight bar pulldowns... and then a finishing set of the singlearms?


anyway, thats all details. Tomorrow Im getting my first true kick in the pills, Im doin deads direct after squats...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry, I wish I could go through and post on all your journals, but my momma is breathin down my neck for the computer, and I have homework! Im lookin for a new job, so, if you guys could give a quick prayer for me, itd be much appreciated! Also, my friends and I are having a prayer chain for my co-worker Matty, she's on the brink of coming to The Lord... And, SHE's ALMOST THERE!!!!

We be prayin from 3:45-4:00 pacific time, so you guys do the math, hahaha!

Anyway, THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT YOU GUYS, and Ill stop in tomorrow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

good lookin workout Fish...  maybe you could do pullups for a finisher...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL, put me on pullup welfare too? hahaha...

Well guys, my sis is goin in to have 2 surgeries tomorrow, one dental, and one on her ear. If you could pray for her, and for the surgeons, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a solid plan of attack!

Question though...why the carbs on non carb days?  That really defeats the purpose of it.  Try and stick to the normal plan of attack written out by TP.  You wont sacrifice any LBM...and if you worried about energy/workouts you can sub things such as e/c/y for additonal energy and fat loss throughout the day.  Believe me I've cycled for a long time and you wont lose any muscle....I actually gained some LBM when I was new to lifting (like you) just by following the standard high/low/no split.

High-4 carb meals-2 non (2g per lb LBM)
Low-3 carb meals-3 non (1g per lb LBM)
No-NO CARBS!
Half an apple at each carb meal....

Also whats the week look like?
Sun- (high/low/no) ??
Mon- (high/low/no) ??
Tues- (high/low/no) ??
Wen- (high/low/no) ?? 
Thur- (high/low/no) ??
Fri- (high/low/no) ??
Sat- (high/low/no) ??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice wo Fish.

Hope everything went well .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

How are things with your Sister??? Your always in my thoughts and prayers my Friend, thats kinda what I do!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

hope all is well for your sis!

Are you doing okay?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2006)

ALRIGHT. Surgery went well, the hand of The Lord truly was upon her! Im doing fantastic, was DRAINED last leg day, and didnt get in the gym for chest/bicep day. HOWEVER, I did get some GOOD HIIT'ing in today, so Im logging that rrrriiiiiiight now.

Did this on the bike, reading Muscular Development
3 min warmup
10+ (cant remember how many) 30 sprint/45 "jog"
appx 3 min cool down

Added up to 25 mins, was strict with timing. Dont know how many sets I did. Next time Im going to subtract 5 seconds from the rest time, so Ill have 30 sec sprint 40 sec jog

I need some prayer on my diet, too. My mom's bday is tomorrow nite... CAKE . Help me God... I dont have the willpower,


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

You better get the willpower my Friend, don't make me come out there and take care of things!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You better get the willpower my Friend, don't make me come out there and take care of things!!! LOL!!!


agreed we will all be over you smackin ya around some!  

Electric probes to your ears...thats what your gonna get if you touch the cake!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, just so you guys know, I partook of no cake or pizzza. However, on wednesday or so of last week, I got incredibly sick. However, the Winter Formal was great fun, and I felt reasonably well for that. Today is a different story, Im staying home from school to recoup, and am going to the doctor to get checked for strep, etc.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

my sinuses have also gotten worse...seems to be going around.  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea man I'm in the same boat!  Bronchitis, strep, cold, and miserable sinus congestion!  Man this shit sucks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh man, that's horrible, your in my thoughts and Prayers also my Friend!!! Get better soon, hows things with the family going? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, it all basically went to crap, and Im withdrawing from the contest. YYyyyeaaaaaahh... I need to get some stuff to inspire me to keep eating clean, anybody have any ideas?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

who you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

How's this for inspiration.  If i was in the IM comp you'd have a 50 year old man kicking your ass


----------

